# Check engine light / 2000 maxima



## drummersoul (Jul 18, 2008)

*CHECK ENGINE LIGHT / 2000 MAXIMA*

Hi,
I have written in the past about the check engine light. To update you; My brother owned the car and changed out 2 o2 sensors before I bought the car at 90K and light was never resolved. I have owned the car 5 years and gone through the cycling on and off of the light. Recently I changed out 1 o2 sensor, the mass air flow and now the code says catalytic converter Bank 1. 
I called Nissan locally to see if they know of there being a master computer reset in case the problem is the computer. They said they might have a software update for the car but it will be expensive to install. OK, my ?'s 
are ;
1) If this catalytic converter is really bad, once it is changed could the light cont. to come on?? Also, could the cat. conv. cause these other codes to show up and be the underlying cause?
2) Is the catalytic conv. really bad or is it something else?? 
3) Nissan said if you didn't use Nissan parts for the O2 sensors and mass air flow this could still trigger the light. They even said if you put an aftermarket air filter this could cause problems. Is this true?? 
4) have the computers on the 2000 Maxima been know to have glitches that can cause this type of light to come on??

Any real experience on this issue would be welcome.

Thanks


----------



## gabe74gt (Oct 8, 2009)

i have heard the same problem from my friend. he tried every possible thing his technicians consulted about. but finally as per nissan, he had to update the version for operating system of sensors. that is expensive but definetely works


----------



## JimOrlando (May 18, 2010)

I own a 2000 maxima, replaced mass airflow, and most recently the rear 02 sensor due to the check engine light. Nissan updated the computer, then my mechanic found a rich running condition at idle. Inspected the idle air sensor, which he cleaned, then pulled the engine control module, and it shows evidence of a fire on the board. That needs to be replaced and was the cause of the rich running condition which caused the rear 02 sensor to fail. Lucky the catalytic converter didn't go either.


----------

